

Ask HN: When are you ready to freelance? - ceeK

I've always been interested in freelancing (iOS, Rails) on the side, but at what point do you know you have the skills necessary?
======
ragatskynet
You have the option the choose between tasks - when I was freelancing I always
tried to pick tasks which required a bit learning but I was sure I can handle
it and create a good product. Also It is great if you have a partner who is a
bit more experienced than you.

------
redspark
Simple answer... when you set a rate and find someone willing to pay it. If
you jump in over your head, learn fast or contract to someone who can help
you.

------
filvdg
from the moment peers start to ask you for advice

